# Reputable Breeder w/ black or black sable pups



## Steelhead (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of a reputable breeder with all black or black sable pups avilable now or in the next couple months?

My last GSD was a bi color and I am looking for a working line and have always liked the all blacks or black sables.

Thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you still looking for something in the Chicago area?


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes preferably in the chicago area or bordering states.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mike Diehl probably will have pups in those colors....Indianopolis

Lee


----------

